# Hello from Chattanooga, TN



## northrivergeek (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey all .. Ive just started on my path to hunting .. I hunted small game as a kid in WV but have not hunted since the mid 80s .. been fishing alot instead of hunting .. I was giving an HCA Sky Force x1 .. so Im gonna try some target practice and then some bow fishing .. work my way up to turkey


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jeblevins (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome.....and Go VOLS! :smile:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

We are practically neighbors! I am about 60 miles south of you in N GA. Welcome to AT!


----------



## jeblevins (Jan 23, 2011)

Would that put you about.....Cartersville?


----------



## Wooglin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I am new here too and am from Hnedersonville, TN which is about 20 miles NE of Nashville. I am a target shooter so I can't help you with the hunting thing. Love the riverfront in the 'Nooga!


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk. :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

northrivergeek.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------

